# coyote recipes



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

So I've been thinking about putting a coyote down while I'm away from class for thanksgiving break, but I was wondering what kind of recipes you'd recommend. I've heard that coyote jerky tastes pretty close to venison, but the question is what I should use the back strap/rump/sirloin for? I've been thinking of glazing them in a bbq and brown sugar glaze with oil, onion, and jalapenos on a cast iron pan. cutting them up into nice little 1 inch cubes. Maybe bake a sweet potato and call it a good day. 

Any opinions? I'll be sure to take appropriate precautions with mange and healthy animals. I've heard mountain lion is a frontiersman's gourmet, I figure coyote can't be too much worse.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

A good recipe for coyotes is 29.6 grains of imr 4895 behind a 32 grain Vmax... Oh wait you mean for cooking?


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Steven Rinella and Remi Warren Hunt and Cook a Coyote - MeatEater


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I watched that show when it was on TV it was quite interesting.


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

Nambaster said:


> A good recipe for coyotes is 29.6 grains of imr 4895 behind a 32 grain Vmax... Oh wait you mean for cooking?


I'll probably be using 35.5 grains of imr 4064 behind a 100 grain sierra pro-hunter in .243. Mix things up a little.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Whoa! that load would kill a moose! I love the versatility of a .243 that also sounds like a recipe with some potency. We want pictures!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I can't imagime eating one of those stinky bastages.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Gumbo said:


> Steven Rinella and Remi Warren Hunt and Cook a Coyote - MeatEater


I watched that show too. Most of the time I can handle what Steve cooks up but the coyote made my stomach turn just watching them eat it. I know how they smell and couldnt think about eating one! 
But if you can handle it more power to you.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

They do stink and they do have a lot of fleas. I bet you the chinese lady that works at the Golden Jade in Hyrum might be willing to cook one up for you. She wanted the femurs and leg bones to my deer to make some soup for her own personal consumption of course. She is a pretty cool cat and I bet you she would be willing to help you out. Foxes and Coyotes just smell awful to me.


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

Nambaster said:


> Whoa! that load would kill a moose! I love the versatility of a .243 that also sounds like a recipe with some potency. We want pictures!


It's only pushing around 2850 fps, but it's the stiffest load I could get before pressure made me a nervous wreck, although I've noticed my winchester primers always crater, it is just a matter of how severely. It is actually a little more accurate at 2700 fps but not by more than perhaps a quarter inch, if even that. I've got some 90 grain e-tips at around 3100 fps that I've been saving for deer or pigs back home.

If I bag a coyote, it will be on the net asap. I've been chomping at the bit to hunt since I moved up into the mountains. I'll be sure to measure my ingredients for the sake of repeatability in the case that it turns out to be a delicious concoction or a lesson to learn from.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I cant even imagine the smell when they burnt the hair off of the yote-O,-


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

So after watching the meat eater episode and observing that the meat is very dark and rich I would probably prepare it like beef heart. That being that case I would use something like Tony Cachere's or Slap ya mama, or seasonal with a teaspoon of Aji-no-moto or Me Poong or MSG depending on where you buy the stuff. It sure does sound a little like cheating using Monosodium Glutamate to cook food but boy does it make it tasty.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I would smoke it and then crock pot it for about two days then add lots of garlic, onions and other fixins. I would then drink a bottle of whiskey and chow down with hairpin on my nose. There is far too good of meat out there to eat to go any other route.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> I would smoke it and then crock pot it for about two days then add lots of garlic, onions and other fixins. I would then drink a bottle of whiskey and chow down with hairpin on my nose. There is far too good of meat out there to eat to go any other route.


I cant stop laughing at this post!!-_O-


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Where is Wyogoob?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

AF CYN said:


> Where is Wyogoob?


Uh......I just got up to pee and checked in.

Geeze, there's a guy posting in Waterfowl that claims he eats Goldeneyes....now coyote. You people are crazy.

.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Heck coyotes won't even eat dead coyotes so that should explain how bad they are. 

Mung mung tastes like wet dog smells. Yuk!


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

if goob wont eat it, maybe you should rethink it


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

A story:

Oregon Illinois 1979. Our family doctor was a WWII veteran. An Italian resistance fighter that fought with the Allies in the Battle of Anzio. He was wounded, gut shot, and laid in a field for a long time "with my guts hanging out" before the medics could tend to him. He lived through the ordeal and gained a certain "zeal" for life. In simple terms, the guy was nuts. After the War he immigrated to the USA and became a doctor, moved to the "boonies" in Illinois and set up a practice.

He had a nice place out on the Rock River; had a small lake, some woods, and a pond by the house. The small pond by the house had some huge largemouth bass and bull frogs that the racoons were bothering. The Doc found out I trapped and he asked me if I would do some nuisance trapping for him. So for a couple winters a friend and I trapped *****, rats and fox on the doctors's place. Fur prices were off the charts then so we kept everything, even the opossums. Doc insisted we bring him a carcass or two of everything so he could "cook it up, give it a try." 

One time Doc invited us in to try his baked red fox. My buddy and I would eat anything so we chowed down. It was awful, just a odd flavor, like jack rabbit cooked in beaver oil.

Anyway, Doc offered us his wild game cooking from time to time. Boy, he did a great opossum and his "Italian muskrat" was to die for. And Geeze, he would always tell the story about how he laid on the Anzio battlefield with his guts hanging out while we were eating.

So I tried red fox once and didn't care for it. Maybe it was the way it was prepared, can't say. I'd be willing to try coyote but I'm thinking it would be "stinkier" than fox.

.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It would be interesting on just how it would taste. On Meat Eaters they said that it wasn't bad. 

I think back over the years at what I have tired. From living in Mexico, Texas, and in a couple of southern states I figure that it couldn't be as bad as some of the dishes that I have ate in my 60 years. 

The only problem that I might see coming up would be that I might really enjoy it and fill my freezer with it. As for the stink I think that it is mostly on the hide. Look at any dog, they will roll in whatever they find that is dead just so that they can stand to eat it I believe. So once you get rid of that hide it may be alright.

It's a lot like a pheasant, they stink once you get their feathers off but they are so good afterwards.


----------

